
Most popular operating systems of 2020: The more things change - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/whats-2020s-most-popular-operating-systems/
======
shams93
Raspberry pi adoption may account for the Linux increase now with 4 gigs of
RAM and dual monitor support you have a usable alternate desktop.

